# spec-v clutch problem?



## jmbernard73 (Apr 27, 2003)

I was messing around lastnight and my spec started to make a whinning noise while driving in 2-6 gears. Only while accelerating! 
What might be the problem? might it be the throwout bearing and is there any adjustment that can be made?Would this be covered on my warrenty? Other than that my spec runs great i just put 2 1/2 from the cat back and now it's time for and aem intake!!!!! !!!!!!!SHIFT!!!!!!!!


----------



## Silvspec86 (Apr 4, 2003)

take it to the dealer it'll be covered on the warranty ....just dont tell them you messed around with it.


----------



## jmbernard73 (Apr 27, 2003)

thanks for the response!! what all have you done to your spec?


----------



## BlackSpec02 (Apr 12, 2003)

you may want to take your exhaust off and put the stock back on before you take it to the dealer... some dealerships get really stupid about aftermarket parts and tell you your warranty was voided.... etc.


----------



## cburwell (Oct 11, 2002)

BlackSpec02 said:


> *you may want to take your exhaust off and put the stock back on before you take it to the dealer... some dealerships get really stupid about aftermarket parts and tell you your warranty was voided.... etc. *


TECHNICALLY, the dealership would have to prove that the exhaust caused his problems. Most dealerships just flat out refuse to work on modded cars, which is not legal.


----------



## BlackSpec02 (Apr 12, 2003)

That is true. It's not worth the hassle though. It would take less time to put the stock exhaust back on than it would to go and fight with the dealer about whether or not they should fix your car.


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2003)

Sounds like you blew something all right... and it ain't the throwout bearing.



jmbernard73 said:


> *I was messing around lastnight and my spec started to make a whinning noise while driving in 2-6 gears. Only while accelerating!
> What might be the problem? might it be the throwout bearing and is there any adjustment that can be made?Would this be covered on my warrenty? Other than that my spec runs great i just put 2 1/2 from the cat back and now it's time for and aem intake!!!!! !!!!!!!SHIFT!!!!!!!! *


----------



## jmbernard73 (Apr 27, 2003)

what do you think it is?I talked to my dealership today and they said everything is covereds. I hope they stand behind their word it goes in wed morning!!


----------



## jmbernard73 (Apr 27, 2003)

the also said the exaust is not a prob


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2003)

Could be several things including:
Transmission gears damaged.
Transaxle gears damaged.



jmbernard73 said:


> *what do you think it is?I talked to my dealership today and they said everything is covereds. I hope they stand behind their word it goes in wed morning!! *


----------



## BlackSpec02 (Apr 12, 2003)

jmbernard73 said:


> *the also said the exaust is not a prob *


Just out of curiosity, what is the name of your nissan dealer?


----------



## jmbernard73 (Apr 27, 2003)

why does it matter?i don't mean to be rude but why?


----------



## BlackSpec02 (Apr 12, 2003)

Because If my nissan dealer is in the same chain, or owned my the same people or something, then I will know I can put an exhaust on without them bothering me about my warranty.


----------



## jmbernard73 (Apr 27, 2003)

the exaust i put on is from behind the cat. from what i am being told is that the only way warrenty won't be honored is if they can prove the prob was caused by the modd and that tends to be more of a cost effect issue. plus from behind the cat there really is nothing that can damage the car that i know of


----------



## BlackSpec02 (Apr 12, 2003)

Right, but like cburwell said above, some dealerships just refuse to work on modded cars... so i was just curious which nissan dealership you went to, I didn't realize the name of the dealership was such a secretive issue.


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2003)

lol... wishful thinking. Nissan could void the warranty on the whole drivetrain for modifications like that if they're in a bad mood.



jmbernard73 said:


> *the exaust i put on is from behind the cat. from what i am being told is that the only way warrenty won't be honored is if they can prove the prob was caused by the modd and that tends to be more of a cost effect issue. plus from behind the cat there really is nothing that can damage the car that i know of *


----------



## jmbernard73 (Apr 27, 2003)

they would have to be able to prove that the eight feet of pipe and muffler was the cause of the problem it is stated in the warrenty book.


----------



## jmbernard73 (Apr 27, 2003)

they have ordered a new tranny for my car! it will be in next week. the service department saw that i had a different exaust and all he aksed was if i had made any mods to the tranny!!!


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2003)

lol...

*...I didn't realize the name of the dealership was such a secretive issue. *


----------



## Nismoist (Oct 18, 2002)

Who are you getting the tranny from? And will you be replacing the clutch and flywheel?


----------



## jmbernard73 (Apr 27, 2003)

it's comming from nissan and it's the03 trannyand the dealership is putting it on.I'm sorry i know people who would snicht others off so they have it hard. nothing personal. the clutch and flywheel will not be new unless there is damage to them due to the tranny prob


----------

